
Facts About Facebook’s Messaging Partnerships - minimaxir
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/12/facebooks-messaging-partnerships/
======
Puer
I said this this morning and I'll say it again: There's a lot of indefensible
stuff Facebook has done in the past 5-10 years that they rightly deserve to be
criticized and called out for. The NYT is an esteemed news publication with a
history of excellence and their coverage of FB and the other tech giants is
important and something that should be extended in the interest of protecting
individual privacy for unscrupulous actors.

That said, dishonest reporting for unknown agendas only hurts and
delegitimizes this cause. At a news organization with the stature and
editorial resources of NYT, narratives are no accident. Every word is
meaningfully articulated and scrutinized before it goes it's published. NYT's
decision to create a narrative for their largely technologically illiterate
readership that Netflix, Spotify, and RBC could unilaterally control and
access private user messages is not only disappointing and unnecessary, but
harmful to their credibility and to the overall goal of holding FB
accountable.

P.S. To whichever admin flagged this as a dupe, as far as I can tell this
story has not been submitted. FB released two statements today:

[1] [https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/12/facebooks-messaging-
par...](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/12/facebooks-messaging-
partnerships/)

[2] [https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/12/facebooks-
partners/](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/12/facebooks-partners/)

I don't believe this one has been posted (according to a quick search).

------
samspenc
For folks who are marking this as a dupe, as puer points out in their comment,
this is _not_ a dupe. Facebook did release two press releases on this same
topic today.

